# What program opens .xfd file extentions?



## Mazewht

Hi guys - Does any one no of a software that opens .xfd file extension apart from PureEdge viewer?


----------



## vtel57

GOOGLE is your friend! 

http://www.liutilities.com/products/winbackup/filextlibrary/files/XFD/


----------



## Mazewht

Thanks mate


----------

